# Dynex DX-E402 high ping and 0 driver/firmware updates



## CH_R_Skyline (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello all, I'm new here and need some assistance!

I've been experiencing high ping as of late (last 3-4 days, 200-400ms) and I believe it's because of my Dynex DX-E402 router. I know this because my ISP (Comcast- Cable 15Mb) told me to take the router out of line and plug my pc straight into the modem and see if get the same results- I don't, the ping is much lower and more like what I've been used to since I hooked it all up- 20-90ms. I've had this router since I got Comcast and only recently as I stated above has it spiked up. Does anyone know of any reason why this might happen? Also, there seem to be no drivers or firmware updates for this model router. So I'm not sure what to do.

My PC:

Manufacturer: 
_Skyline_
Operating System: 
DUAL BOOT -- Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7000) (7000.winmain_win7beta.081212-1400) -- Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Motherboard: 
Tyan S2866 Tomcat K8E-SLI
Processor: 
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 
3072MB PC3200 DDR RAM
Hard Drive: 
WD 320GB SATAII / WD 250GB SATAII
Video Card: 
XFX GeForce 8600GT 512mb DDR2
Monitor: 
Hanns G Hi221
Sound Card: 
Creative X-FI Go!
Speakers/Headphones: 
Altec Lansing 2.1 20W RMS
Keyboard: 
XGene 01018 104-Key USB Fingerprint Keyboard w/2 USB ports
Mouse: 
USB Optical
Mouse Surface: 
Flat
Computer Case: 
Codegen Briza Series 6099-CA

Also: Dynex DX-E402 wired router and Comcast Cable Modem.

Thanks for any and all feedback!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try a different port on the router?

If there are no firmware updates, try simply resetting it to factory defaults and reconfiguring. If that doesn't do it, maybe it's just dying.


----------



## CH_R_Skyline (Apr 8, 2009)

johnwill, thanks for your response!

I will definitely try that, hopefully that works. I certainly hope it's not dying, I've only owned it for a month. I'll keep you posted.

CH_R_Skyline


----------



## CH_R_Skyline (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok, so it wasn't the router after all. I feel a little silly, but I've learned from it. I decided to google all of the processes running on my pc because there were 44 and that seemed high compared to the 30-33 that are usually running. Most of them were avg__.exe so I uninstalled AVG and my processes dropped down to 34. I ran a speed test and tracert as well and both came back remarkably fast. 

I only wish I would've done that sooner. Thank you for your info though, johnwill!

CH_R_Skyline


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Interesting... I have AVG on a couple of computers, it's never affect network access at all. :4-dontkno


----------

